# Grunt



## Joannes

Dag allemaal,

Hoe zouden jullie het instemmende *uh-huh* benoemen? In het Engels wordt het vaak een *grunt* genoemd.

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## ThomasK

'Geknor', zegt mijn Van Dale ! ;-)

Het zijn eigenlijk varianten van uitroepen, zou ik denken. Of nee, ik vind tussenwerpsels, als meest plausibele oplossing. Yes ?


----------



## moldo

Joannes said:


> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Hoe zouden jullie het instemmende *uh-huh* benoemen? In het Engels wordt het vaak een *grunt* genoemd.
> 
> Alvast bedankt.


 
In het Nederlands is het volgens mij: Hm..hm.
Instemmend hummen is een interview techniek om de ander aan te sporen meer te zeggen over een bepaald onderwerp.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, maar ik dacht dat het om de woordsoort ging.


----------



## George French

Joannes said:


> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Hoe zouden jullie het instemmende *uh-huh* benoemen? In het Engels wordt het vaak een *grunt* genoemd.
> 
> Alvast bedankt.


 
Grunt:- A low gutteral sound made by a pig.

If I grunt it is because I have no intention of being bothered by the world arround me. Finding any meaning to my grunt is difficult.
An uh-huh is somewhat differrent. It tends to imply that some attention has be taken of an interruption or *monologue*. It may be that there is  passive agreement. But don't take serious actions on that interpretation.
It you have really had a conversation where there is a definite question made about agreement then an uh-huh could be interpreted as a yes *but this behaviour pattern has to be already well established... *
Normally an uh-huh should be interpreted as it is time to *re-*start the question answer part of the conversation: to get a yes or no to a closed question....

GF...

PS.
I have never before come across uh-huh and grunt being synonymes! 
The uh-huh should often be interpreted as leave me alone.


----------



## Joannes

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.



ThomasK said:


> Akkoord, maar ik dacht dat het om de woordsoort ging.


Nee, iets specifieker. Technisch gezien worden *uh-huh*, *hm-hm*, enz. niet als woorden maar als paralinguïstische uitingen gezien.

Toch bedankt!




George French said:


> I have never before come across uh-huh and grunt being synonymes!


No synonymes, the latter classifies the former. Look at this for example, or google "uh-huh + grunt".


moldo said:


> hummen


Ik was niet op de hoogte van het bestaan van dit woord. Dit helpt me vooruit. Ik denk dat ik dan gewoon van *een hum* ga uitgaan. Bedankt!


----------



## moldo

Ik kon het niet laten om nog even te googlen op hm hm, en vond de volgende link:

http://www.grimmstories.com/language.php?grimm=125&l=nl&r=en

Hetzelfde verhaal in Engels en Nederlands. Hieronder de Engelse en Nederlandse passage waar hm hm in voorkomt:

The Devil was angry, and began to mutter, "Hm! hm! hm!" And asked the second, "But what will your spoon be?" "The rib of a whale, that is to be our silver spoon." The Devil made a wry face, again *growled*, "Hm! hm! hm!" and said to the third, "And do you also know what your wine-glass is to be?" he Devil was angry, and began to *mutter*, "Hm! hm! hm!" And asked the second, "But what will your spoon be?" "The rib of a whale, that is to be our silver spoon." The Devil made a wry face, again growled, "Hm! hm! hm!" and said to the third, "And do you also know what your wine-glass is to be?" 

De duivel werd boos, zei: "hm! hm! hm!" en vroeg dan aan de tweede: "Wat zal de lepel zijn?""De rib van een walvis, dat is onze zilveren lepel." De duivel trok een lelijk gezicht, *knorde* weer driemaal: "hm! hm! hm!" en vroeg aan de derde: "En wat zal je wijnglas zijn?" 

Hier wordt dus geknor gebruikt in deze vertaling.


----------



## Joannes

Mja, maar hier gaat het om een andere soort *hm-hm*. Ik heb het enkel over de *hm-hm* als backchannel. *Geknor* vind ik daarvoor een te luidruchtige benaming...

Toch bedankt, opnieuw!


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden.
> 
> Ik was niet op de hoogte van het bestaan van dit woord. Dit helpt me vooruit. Ik denk dat ik dan gewoon van *een hum* ga uitgaan. Bedankt!


 
Hummen is volgens mij meer een soort neurien, maar dan zonder melodie. Er staat me heel vaag ergens bij dat voor wat jij bedoelt wel een naam is en dat ik die ook weet, maar ik kan er niet opkomen (mocht het daadwerkelijk bestaan)


----------



## moldo

Interessante discussie.

*back-channeling* is the practice of giving positive comments, such as "uh-huh" or "yes" to the other speaker, to encourage further talk or to confirm that one is listening

In deze betekenis van positieve feedback kan men inderdaad in het Nederlands van _hummen_ spreken.

Maar _hummen_ wordt ook gebruikt in de betekenis van neurieën (hoe spel je dat trouwens) of het hmmm geluid bij Zen meditatie.


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Hummen is volgens mij meer een soort neurien, maar dan zonder melodie. Er staat me heel vaag ergens bij dat voor wat jij bedoelt wel een naam is en dat ik die ook weet, maar ik kan er niet opkomen (mocht het daadwerkelijk bestaan)


Laat het mij vooral weten als je er nog op zou komen.  Tot dan vind ik hummen prima, inderdaad nog een beetje dubbelzinnig, maar daar kan ik best mee leven. (Een *hm-hm* is tenslotte vaker een soort geneurie dan, mja dan wat hé? 


moldo said:


> Maar _hummen_ wordt ook gebruikt in de betekenis van neurieën (hoe spel je dat trouwens)


Geen klemtoon op /i/ dus <neuriën>.


----------

